
Show HN: Put “gifs.com/save” in front of any Vine link - kobbad
http://gifs.com/gif/66YY8R
======
cloudwalking
Put /raw at the end of any Vine URL to download the mp4.

[https://vine.co/v/eF6MTh7TpqB/raw](https://vine.co/v/eF6MTh7TpqB/raw)

------
niftich
Your gif converter is neat. But why do you re-encode the mp4? I understand
that's necessary for the general case of taking in an arbitrary video, but
since you're ingesting a pre-processed mp4 and producing an mp4, why the lossy
conversion?

Original:
[https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/F91F3B3C4A1403892123400577024...](https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/F91F3B3C4A1403892123400577024_53641f9d8d1.35.1.565077F6-EF2F-42F8-9282-5CC446E4305D.mp4)

sha1: fe3f47da5fcd6b812aceabca1261d83140d83325

Converted: [https://j.gifs.com/66YY8R.mp4](https://j.gifs.com/66YY8R.mp4)

sha1: 40c143447b02b7c919e20794593be4c95918bd56

------
alanh
This doesn't look like a GIF. I didn’t count the colors, but that looks like
full/true color to me.

I have no problem with that, but it says it’s a GIF…?

~~~
i336_
Sadly the name has come to mean "moving sequence of frames" nowadays. WebM and
MP4 provide this functionality using significantly less bandwidth.

This may be of interest:
[https://www.google.com.au/search?q=pixel+art&tbs=itp:animate...](https://www.google.com.au/search?q=pixel+art&tbs=itp:animated,isz:l&tbm=isch)
[http://revangale.tumblr.com/](http://revangale.tumblr.com/)

------
johnwheeler
Why do I have to register with you to download a gif?

------
kobbad
Putting "gifs.com/save/" in front of any Vine link (or Instagram!) converts it
into a gif - you'll need an account.

Can also gif live streams (FB, Twitch, Youtube Live, Periscope), and any other
video website by going to the home page.

------
kr0
But half the point is audio?

~~~
RoryGlyphic
Co-founder popping in! We make a .mp4 with sound!

You'll get the .gif automatically:
[https://j.gifs.com/Q1AA6L.gif](https://j.gifs.com/Q1AA6L.gif) and you can
change the extension for the .mp4:
[https://j.gifs.com/Q1AA6L.mp4](https://j.gifs.com/Q1AA6L.mp4)

You can click on add effects to do a bunch of neat stuff as well.

------
minimaxir
Upvotes on this HN submission may be manipulated:
[http://i.imgur.com/yIwWqLC.png](http://i.imgur.com/yIwWqLC.png)

------
austinjv
you guys are killin it!

~~~
i336_
This account only ever seems to have replied to three things, one >1000 days
ago. Really weird.

(I don't think HN completely deletes comments like this, so I don't think
there's some huge pile of extra stuff I can't see, unlike with reddit)

